# Post your 2016 'firsts'



## pied vert

Big or small. Good or bad, but let's focus on the goods 
I think this is a good activity to remind ourselves of our triumphs over SA.

Mine:

watched a movie by myself in the cinema (actually did this on NYE at 12am)
got over the strongest feelings ive had for a person
traveled with strangers (and made friends out of them)
traveled by myself
couchsurfed with a stranger
made it up with my sibling after years of hostility
got a lovebite
didnt stress about getting bad grades
had sex
had sex with a girl
had threesome, sort of
kissed intensely
went downtown by myself
sung a tiny bit in front of a person who made me nervous
had octopus (im an incredibly squeamish eater)
had an online date (they all wanted to see me again at least for a second time)
traveled subway by myself
first speeding ticket (I was pretty cool about it)
got tipsy (yes, first time was this year!!)
took an uber
jumped a fence and got dangerously close to the edge
went to a language exchange
gave my number to a boy i met the same night
helped someone through an anxiety attack
had a guitar jam with a friend over skype
i literally just farted loudly in public and didn't care hehe
asked a cute boy to sit at my table
went to a bar by myself
cried at said bar and got a free shot 
danced at a club
flirted with a very nice boy at a club (kissed him goodbye too)
went back for his number (didnt find him)
asked out several guys online
started taking pictures of myself
finally didn't let somebody i wanted to be friends with walk all over me
was the talkative one at a group conversation with a bunch of strangers!!
kissed a girl
walked around the city by myself at night
went to an art museum by myself
played pool and sunk a ball without assistance
went bar hopping
ate poutine
stranded in -25 at 3am with nowhere to go in a new city (and laughed about it)
went to a gay bar
had a bartender flirt with me, he gave me a free drink of my choice
went to a cat cafe by myself, put my feet up, read a book
rolled down the car window and said hi to a stranger
went to a trampoline park
traveled without an itinerary (i still had fun)
drove on the highway
gave love advice to a hot girl
smoked a joint
typed on a typewriter
cut my own hair
didnt feel anxious at a prolonged silent moment with someone i just met
played poker for the first time since i was a kid
won at poker against a semi-pro (but he wasnt really trying)
helped a friend move
drank by myself at a bar
let a stranger try to teach me salsa
let someone watch me bathe on webcam
cooked while random high dude on chatroulette watched me on webcam
watched basketball on tv (i actually enjoyed it)
first job interview

I'll update this thread as I try new things and I hope you will too 
I'm sure I'm still a complete loser and i try not to fool myself into believing I'm cured of anything, because that always makes rough periods that much worse. But you should always reflect on your triumphs, especially if doing that motivates you to have more.


----------



## AFoundLady

thats a lot. good for you!


----------



## Charmander

I think you've already outshone everyone. :lol

I haven't really done anything new this year although I've gotten more independent over the last four years.


----------



## SD92

- Met someone in real life from an internet chat site.
- Hopefully getting my first passport in a few weeks as long as I don't cock up the interview.


----------



## Overdrive

well, blank page for me


----------



## Kevin001

@pied vert I'm mirin hard. :nw

Me?
~ Got a Skype account
~ Walked to my local library
~ Started going alone to some library events
~ Talked to a girl on the phone for more than 30mins.
~ Joined a dating site
~ Started a youtube account
~ Video chatted
~ First date
~ First kiss w/ tongue
~ First time making reservations for a restaurant


----------



## pied vert

SD92 said:


> - Met someone in real life from an internet chat site.
> - Hopefully getting my first passport in a few weeks as long as I don't cock up the interview.


Nice, those are two tickets to success, they open doors for a lot of things 



Kevin001 said:


> @pied vert I'm mirin hard. :nw
> 
> Me?
> ~ Got a Skype account
> 
> That is all I can think of as far as firsts for this year. Sad I know.


Thats because you've probably already done a lot of the lame-o things I've just tried (like getting drunk). Plus, I put random feel-good events like typing on a typewriter


----------



## 7th.Streeter

* sex 
* made friends 
* had an awesome boss ( he gave us six flags tickets and more) 

* made real friends that are online 

* made good grades this semester


----------



## minimized

Welp, my life is a failure.


----------



## Kalfusadon

Got really drunk

Went ice swimming

Nearly died

GG


----------



## Crisigv

Don't think I've had any. If so, I don't remember.


----------



## Beast And The Harlot

Now, I have a dark blue shirt.

Last year, I had a lighter shade of blue shirt. 

...Does that count?


----------



## Xenagos

Here's mine (I can't remember all of them):
-Read over 100 books since September. Last year I read 78 books. 
-Over came my anxiety of walking across busy streets.
-Moved my garden. I'm trying out aquaponics and vertical gardening.
-Started working out.
-I don't care anymore about what people think about my hobbies. 
-Got into bush-craft/primitive survival.
-I'm eating healthier. 
-Made my first bone knife. It's more for aesthetic reasons since it doesn't hold well against heavy use.
-More comfortable in my body. 
-Starting volunteering at my local food bank.


----------



## nbar

Asked out a coworker. She politely said no but at least I tried


----------



## Ntln

Not many, at least not yet
- Went to a bar on my own. Was there for about 5 minutes, before I realised I had nowhere to sit and couldn't really hang at the bar, so I just downed my drink and left XD. Might try again, but just the pure fact that I'm a guy on my own at a bar would probably set off the creeper alert of every girl there, so there's not much point
- Made an actual suicide attempt. Not a good time.
- Made a profile on a dating site. Didn't lead anywhere. I'm proud that I tried, but it honestly made me feel a little worse, since I always thought I _could_ get somewhere in the more casual dating realm if I wanted to, but that experienced kinda crushed that illusion for me

What I'm planning:
- Gonna star in play for the first time. Well, first time since I was 13, but still, it's been long enough that it counts in my head


----------



## Vlk

Xenagos said:


> Here's mine (I can't remember all of them):
> -Read over 100 books since September. Last year I read 78 books.
> -Over came my anxiety of walking across busy streets.
> -Moved my garden. I'm trying out aquaponics and vertical gardening.
> -Started working out.
> -I don't care anymore about what people think about my hobbies.
> -Got into bush-craft/primitive survival.
> -I'm eating healthier.
> -Made my first bone knife. It's more for aesthetic reasons since it doesn't hold well against heavy use.
> -More comfortable in my body.
> -Starting volunteering at my local food bank.


The hobbies you mention sound cool, though.

Mine:
- Invited someone over
- Completed a language course (Japanese)
- Was made editor-in-chief
- Went to a prom (never again, though)
- Went on a trip to Leuven (Belgium)
- Sent out letters for some unadvertised job openings


----------



## Euripides

Got kicked out of house by landlord and co-habitants who have apparently have trust issues with people with mental issues. I'm effectively homeless.

Got a giant offer to sell and exhibit a few of my paintings.


Life is strange.


----------



## The Punisher

Haven't accomplished much in 2016  which is really stressing me out.


----------



## CWe

0_0


----------



## pied vert

Kalfusadon said:


> Got really drunk
> 
> Went ice swimming
> 
> Nearly died
> 
> GG


GG allin..?
ice swimming? that sounds really neat



Xenagos said:


> Here's mine (I can't remember all of them):
> -Read over 100 books since September. Last year I read 78 books.
> -Over came my anxiety of walking across busy streets.
> -Moved my garden. I'm trying out aquaponics and vertical gardening.
> -Started working out.
> -I don't care anymore about what people think about my hobbies.
> -Got into bush-craft/primitive survival.
> -I'm eating healthier.
> -Made my first bone knife. It's more for aesthetic reasons since it doesn't hold well against heavy use.
> -More comfortable in my body.
> -Starting volunteering at my local food bank.


your firsts sound very cool. good that you don't care what people think, because it sounds like you have a lot of fun with those things (and even though you don't care, i have to say i think they sound very interesting)


nbar said:


> Asked out a coworker. She politely said no but at least I tried


i've still never asked someone out point-blank. a fear i want to conquer... good for you. by saying this is a first, do you mean you're going to ask her out many more times? 



Ntln said:


> Not many, at least not yet
> - Went to a bar on my own. Was there for about 5 minutes, before I realised I had nowhere to sit and couldn't really hang at the bar, so I just downed my drink and left XD. Might try again, but just the pure fact that I'm a guy on my own at a bar would probably set off the creeper alert of every girl there, so there's not much point
> - Made an actual suicide attempt. Not a good time.
> - Made a profile on a dating site. Didn't lead anywhere. I'm proud that I tried, but it honestly made me feel a little worse, since I always thought I _could_ get somewhere in the more casual dating realm if I wanted to, but that experienced kinda crushed that illusion for me
> 
> What I'm planning:
> - Gonna star in play for the first time. Well, first time since I was 13, but still, it's been long enough that it counts in my head


who gives a crap if people judge you for being at a bar by yourself. I would do it allllllllllll the time if I could go out that often (and if i had more money). try it again and stick around next time, and try your hardest to block out everyone else. it feels good. I brought a book last time, put my feet up, and smiled occasionally at people who must've been thinking what a loser I was.

why do you think the dating profile didn't work out?

:squeeze first and last for the suicide attempt I hope


----------



## Kalfusadon

pied vert said:


> GG allin..?
> ice swimming? that sounds really neat
> 
> your firsts sound very cool. good that you don't care what people think, because it sounds like you have a lot of fun with those things (and even though you don't care, i have to say i think they sound very interesting)
> 
> i've still never asked someone out point-blank. a fear i want to conquer... good for you. by saying this is a first, do you mean you're going to ask her out many more times?
> 
> who gives a crap if people judge you for being at a bar by yourself. I would do it allllllllllll the time if I could go out that often (and if i had more money). try it again and stick around next time, and try your hardest to block out everyone else. it feels good. I brought a book last time, put my feet up, and smiled occasionally at people who must've been thinking what a loser I was.
> 
> why do you think the dating profile didn't work out?
> 
> :squeeze first and last for the suicide attempt I hope


What i meant was that i got really drunk and went ice swimming while really drunk and because of it i nearly died, and thats why its gg


----------



## Rex87

2016 will be a great year, so far bad sa is still preventing me from living it to the most of it's potential but what can I do...just slowly get better. Anyway there should be quite a few firsts this year or 'firsts in a while' especially relating to what anxiety prevented me from doing for well over a year. Like whenever I'm back employed.

Not many firsts for the first half of 2016...none that I can remember at least. But here's a random one that I had recently. Played videogames with a gf. My gf has a PS3 for her and her kids but she has no games! So for a while I been thinking of a good game to get for them. I went to Walmart before meeting up with her and I found a game that has many classic Sega Genesis games. Said to myself they should like this....also it's pretty kid friendly. So I bought it. We had blast! Me and my girl playing some Final Fight and Golden Axe(never played these back in the day), kicking ***...we make a good team lol. As someone who grew up on gaming, I was really loving it! I told her that too, told her how I just realized I never did this with a gf. Looking forward to playing some more with her kids and her. Some nice, fun video gaming times, gotta love it!


----------



## SaladDays

this upsets me.


----------



## Evo1114

I ordered some underwear online for the first time. That's about it.


----------



## slyfox

*Lit a pilot light for the first time when it went out on the water heater
*Setup my first saltwater aquarium. It's only a 10 gallon with a few hermit crabs and snails though.
*Found my first morel mushrooms in the wild
*Grew cat grass
*Walked at least one new trail
*Went as my Dad's guest to a dinner held for volunteers. Only thing social anxiety related

All I can think of atm


----------



## pied vert

Rex87 said:


> Not many firsts for the first half of 2016...none that I can remember at least. But here's a random one that I had recently. Played videogames with a gf. My gf has a PS3 for her and her kids but she has no games! So for a while I been thinking of a good game to get for them. I went to Walmart before meeting up with her and I found a game that has many classic Sega Genesis games. Said to myself they should like this....also it's pretty kid friendly. So I bought it. We had blast! Me and my girl playing some Final Fight and Golden Axe(never played these back in the day), kicking ***...we make a good team lol. As someone who grew up on gaming, I was really loving it! I told her that too, told her how I just realized I never did this with a gf. Looking forward to playing some more with her kids and her. Some nice, fun video gaming times, gotta love it!


that actually sounds like a really fcking fun first! the first time I started playing video games with a friend was an absolute blast. relevant to SA, too.



SaladDays said:


> this upsets me.


what's wrong?


----------



## Rex87

pied vert said:


> that actually sounds like a really fcking fun first! the first time I started playing video games with a friend was an absolute blast. relevant to SA, too.


Yeah it was pretty fun. I'm not a huge gamer as I used to be but I play every now and again. I'm usually playing solo(as an adult I always played solo, not even online gaming)...of course more fun playing with another. And who else would be better to play with....so yeah I was loving it!


----------



## SaladDays

pied vert said:


> what's wrong?


you're on sas and your life is good and getting better and you're getting some while most of us on here are miserable and hkvs, jealously is what's wrong lol =P

don't take this the wrong way you're free to post


----------



## animefreak

In 2016...

My artwork was displayed in my school's art gallery for the first time. ;~; ♥

I drew portraits at an event for people in real time, for the first time. That was huge for me O_O

Was published in the local newspaper for the first time (one of my paintings advertising the same school art exhibit )

Designed tickets for a school event. First time I did that. Wow, all art-related stuff I didn't even realize until putting them all together. *thumbs up* Guess this year's been pretty good!!

EDIT: OMG HOW COULD I FORGET XDDDDDDD I made my first business cards and opened my first online store. Even though I've literally done nothing with them yet LOL


----------



## pied vert

SaladDays said:


> you're on sas and your life is good and getting better and you're getting some while most of us on here are miserable and hkvs, jealously is what's wrong lol =P
> 
> don't take this the wrong way you're free to post


don't worry i'm miserable too, i just try not to post too much about that part. but yeah I really do believe I'm getting better. my point of sharing that on SAS is not to brag though, I really think seeing other people with issues (doesn't even matter if they're not the same...issues are issues) do things that you've always wanted to do is a great motivating factor. probably my greatest motivating factor ever. and of course, the point was to remind people of risks and activities that _they've_ tried or want to try, since a lot of depression comes from inertia.

these are not just the accomplishments of some aliens, these are all people like you, who decided *recently* to try something because they wanted to. the most helpful thing to me so far has been realizing that I can do what the others do, everything that has always seemed so fun and foreign to me. 
comparing yourself isn't unnatural though, if seeing someone do something nice bothers you, that's all good as long as it in some way contributes to you doing something too 
it wasn't just one comparison that made me feel sick and tired enough to try things though, my life has been a long list of comparisons, and I've only just started this year.
i'm sorry if I come off as preachy, but with this sort of thing, how else can a person come off?!


----------



## pied vert

animefreak said:


> In 2016...
> 
> My artwork was displayed in my school's art gallery for the first time. ;~; ♥
> 
> I drew portraits at an event for people in real time, for the first time. That was huge for me O_O
> 
> Was published in the local newspaper for the first time (one of my paintings advertising the same school art exhibit )
> 
> Designed tickets for a school event. First time I did that. Wow, all art-related stuff I didn't even realize until putting them all together. *thumbs up* Guess this year's been pretty good!!
> 
> EDIT: OMG HOW COULD I FORGET XDDDDDDD I made my first business cards and opened my first online store. Even though I've literally done nothing with them yet LOL


i can only imagine having the value of your effort and creativity affirmed like that feels amazing. good job, you must be a good artist


----------



## Skeletra

I wore a "bunad" for the first time. It's a traditional piece of clothing in Norway. But apparently I wore it the wrong way so both my grandma and her sister have been posting long posts on my Facebook wall about everything I did wrong.. Might give it another go next year. Probably not though, if it's going to make such a fuzz.


----------



## pied vert

shuckey said:


> 2016 firsts:
> 
> Just the other day I saw a boy riding a bicycle down the street. It was the first time I had ever seen a boy riding a bicycle down the street, in the year 2016.


and do you think you'll be doing it again??



slyfox said:


> *Lit a pilot light for the first time when it went out on the water heater
> *Setup my first saltwater aquarium. It's only a 10 gallon with a few hermit crabs and snails though.
> *Found my first morel mushrooms in the wild
> *Grew cat grass
> *Walked at least one new trail
> *Went as my Dad's guest to a dinner held for volunteers. Only thing social anxiety related


those sound very nature-y and I'm impressed. I walked a new trail this year too, I forgot to mention that. it's actually only the 2nd time I've done that, and I definitely want to start doing it more.
what was your motivation for the aquarium, are there particular fish you really like?


----------



## pied vert

Skeletra said:


> I wore a "bunad" for the first time. It's a traditional piece of clothing in Norway. But apparently I wore it the wrong way so both my grandma and her sister have been posting long posts on my Facebook wall about everything I did wrong.. Might give it another go next year. Probably not though, if it's going to make such a fuzz.


some people are too uptight about tradition :b
if it interests you, forget about them. do it again until it satisfies you!


----------



## Paul

Ran into someone I knew in public for the first (and second) time.
First time helping charge a stranger's phone at a gas station.
Met up with someone from a dating website for the first time.
Played my first murder mystery game.
Wrote my first murder mystery game.
Watched one of my dad's senior softball games for the first time.
Played my first meetup softball game.
Played my first game of glow-in-the-dark minigolf.
First time taking light rail on my own.
Discovered a new trail by going off-path.


----------



## slyfox

pied vert said:


> those sound very nature-y and I'm impressed. I walked a new trail this year too, I forgot to mention that. it's actually only the 2nd time I've done that, and I definitely want to start doing it more.
> what was your motivation for the aquarium, are there particular fish you really like?


Not really a fish. I just find critters like hermit crabs interesting and always wanted to have a saltwater aquarium because I live so far from the ocean.

Also I find live rock to be really cool. It's rock from the ocean that helps with biological filtration and you never know what kind of critters will hitchhike on it. The live rock I have for this aquarium ended up having mini starfish(like these http://reefkeeping.com/joomla/images/stories/pest/stars/DSC_1068.jpg ). They've grown in number(counted at least 15 starfish last night) so I must be doing things at least partially right.

I probably won't be adding fish to this aquarium because it is so small. Someday, I would like to be able to afford a bigger saltwater aquarium with fish though.

Have fun and keep up the walking!


----------



## Vlk

slyfox said:


> *Lit a pilot light for the first time when it went out on the water heater
> *Setup my first saltwater aquarium. It's only a 10 gallon with a few hermit crabs and snails though.
> *Found my first morel mushrooms in the wild
> *Grew cat grass
> *Walked at least one new trail
> *Went as my Dad's guest to a dinner held for volunteers. Only thing social anxiety related
> 
> All I can think of atm


These are some cool hobbies! I suppose living in Michigan helps.


----------



## slyfox

Vlk said:


> These are some cool hobbies! I suppose living in Michigan helps.


Thanks  I didn't pick the morel mushrooms though. They seemed dry and I don't have experience with picking them so I didn't know if they were still good.


----------



## Stilla

things that have pushed me out of my comfort zone this year so far has been:

I've met like at least ten guys from online dating, 
traveled down to see one of them to a part of the country I've never been before mainly to get out of my comfort zone which was so rewarding, was in love with him and we were a couple for awhile
Went to my first pub crawl

Omg that was a lot less than I expected. But I like this thread, it's inspiring! Makes me want to do more things now.


----------



## coeur_brise

First real vacation in a long time. First bad break up. First long time job without homicidal rage. Wait...

Yea, not a lot of firsts. First time I watched a movie without really truly wanting to see it, but ended up liking it. Thats good, right.


----------



## a degree of freedom

@pied vert - Wow!! Go you!!

- Climbed (top rope) at an indoor climbing gym
- Ran two 5k races in one day
- Joined a mountaineering club
- Learned to use a map and compass to navigate, triangulate
- Took the train to the airport
- Dieted (and lost 20 lbs)
- Gave up a moderator position 
- Purposely slid down a snow slope on my belly
- Smoked pot
- Smoked from a pipe
- Learned to play a few songs on an ocarina
- Watched a movie with an online friend

But all in all it's been kind of a slow and dark start to the year. Work is relentless.


----------



## McFly

Damn pied vert, that's more than most people do in a lifetime. Good job


----------



## theloneleopard

slyfox said:


> *Lit a pilot light for the first time when it went out on the water heater


You are far braver than I!

I once watched my ex try to light the pilot light on our water heater with great trepidation, only to have a little mini explosion result. Gas + fire = huge fear of mine :afr



Skeletra said:


> I wore a "bunad" for the first time. It's a traditional piece of clothing in Norway. But apparently I wore it the wrong way so both my grandma and her sister have been posting long posts on my Facebook wall about everything I did wrong.. Might give it another go next year. Probably not though, if it's going to make such a fuzz.


I want one! Some bloggers say that Norwegians don't take kindly to foreigners wearing them. Even so...I really, really want a bunad dress!

HOW do you wear it wrong? 

I had more "firsts" in 2015 than 2016, but most notably:

-Attended a concert solo. Many have said "Oh, how sad!" But it was the _best_ concert to date!

-Had a travel companion (have been flying solo since the age of 5).

-Volunteered.


----------



## hevydevy

Got my driving permit.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Being overworked and underpaid makes most adventures out of my reach. So not many firsts for the year here.


----------



## LemonBones

Moved to live alone. 
Literally nothing else


----------



## StephCurry

1st suicide attempt .


----------



## TedJr

StephCurry said:


> 1st suicide attempt .


Don't worry about man, it's just growing pains.










At least Davis wears 23 lol.


----------



## AFoundLady

*First and final suicidal tendency.
*

Anyways, I will be back in december end to write about my list of 2016 firsts.


----------



## Oley

Jelly and proud of you XD


----------



## 3r10n

- Use the train. 100 times easier than i thought it'd be.
- Smoke a joint.
- Breakup with the same girl twice. (first time was 2014)
- Drink so much you can't remember the night.

That's it i think.


----------



## Barakiel

Played Undertale and Animal Crossing, discovered new music/poetry, and started speech therapy. I feel like those are significant in someway.


----------



## kageri

uhhh.... I caught the biggest catfish of my life


Photo doesn't do it justice. My whole hand took up maybe 1/3rd of it's mouth and when I finally got it on a chain stringer to carry the fish it's head was on my shoulder blade and it's tail was at my knees.

I hike some new trails with the dogs. Otherwise things are pretty much the same.


----------



## pied vert

senkora said:


> @pied vert - Wow!! Go you!!
> 
> - Climbed (top rope) at an indoor climbing gym
> - Ran two 5k races in one day
> - Joined a mountaineering club
> - Learned to use a map and compass to navigate, triangulate
> - Took the train to the airport
> - Dieted (and lost 20 lbs)
> - Gave up a moderator position
> - Purposely slid down a snow slope on my belly
> - Smoked pot
> - Smoked from a pipe
> - Learned to play a few songs on an ocarina
> - Watched a movie with an online friend
> 
> But all in all it's been kind of a slow and dark start to the year. Work is relentless.


The sporting ones sound very neat, I'm kind of inspired to try those too. Go you!!
And I had to look up the ocarina, what a nice instrument!



Stilla said:


> things that have pushed me out of my comfort zone this year so far has been:
> 
> I've met like at least ten guys from online dating,
> traveled down to see one of them to a part of the country I've never been before mainly to get out of my comfort zone which was so rewarding, was in love with him and we were a couple for awhile
> Went to my first pub crawl
> 
> Omg that was a lot less than I expected. But I like this thread, it's inspiring! Makes me want to do more things now.


Your firsts/goals have sounded very similar to mine haha. And the comfort-pushing attitude is exactly what I was hoping for, good for you!



LemonBones said:


> Moved to live alone.
> Literally nothing else


Your goal by moving on your own was probably to experience some particular firsts, and I'm sure you have! Hasn't living on your own forced you to take new responsibilities? Those are all significant, and I mean that! I think taking responsibility for yourself is a huge step to becoming a healthy adult. 



StephCurry said:


> 1st suicide attempt .


:squeeze



SaltnSweet said:


> *First and final suicidal tendency.
> *
> 
> Anyways, I will be back in december end to write about my list of 2016 firsts.


:squeeze
Good, you better!



EmoDireWolf said:


> My biggest first of 2016 will be this weekend. I'm going to a convention for the entire weekend and I'm going all alone. This is the first time I'm truly going all alone. No friend or family member to give me a security blanket..just me. I'm quite proud of myself


Love that, let us know how it goes!



kageri said:


> uhhh.... I caught the biggest catfish of my life
> 
> 
> Photo doesn't do it justice. My whole hand took up maybe 1/3rd of it's mouth and when I finally got it on a chain stringer to carry the fish it's head was on my shoulder blade and it's tail was at my knees.
> 
> I hike some new trails with the dogs. Otherwise things are pretty much the same.


Snap. impressive!


----------



## Steve French

I thought long and hard and nothing came to mind. Pretty sad. I don't challenge myself enough. Did recall one thing that previously slipped my mind after seeing that post above, I did also go to a concert alone for the first time. It was quite a stretch for me. Of course, I found there was nowhere to stand or sit and I began to feel quite awkward and proceeded to get quite obliterated to try and rid myself of the anxiety. Baby steps.


----------



## meghankira

*Got an A in math for the first time
*met my roommate for next year
*graduated high school (well, in 2 weeks)
*started talking more at school


----------



## Kevin001

kageri said:


> uhhh.... I caught the biggest catfish of my life
> 
> 
> Photo doesn't do it justice. My whole hand took up maybe 1/3rd of it's mouth and when I finally got it on a chain stringer to carry the fish it's head was on my shoulder blade and it's tail was at my knees.


That is so badass. :nw


----------



## RestrictedSoul

watched a movie with a group of friends
went to the beach with a group of friends
had a boyfriend
first break-up
cuddled with him
had a romantic nighttime walk with him
went to a nightclub with friends
danced with a guy (the boyfriend)
tried to defend my unpopular opinion in a debate
facing my fear of intimacy
felt comfortable with presenting in front of the class
told a professor what has been going on with me
faced my fear of being late to class
told someone how I actually feel about him
developing my own joking style 
corrected a professor and improved my speaking ability
pet animals
went on a long trip with a group of classmates
was myself on the trip 
lived in a house with strangers and away from home
shared my music with my classmates
helped organize a music festival
had to try to recruit vendors by myself for the music festival, approaching strangers by myself and asking them to join basically 
driving myself to school in the mornings
asking for help when I need it
forgiving my father, making peace with him

A lot of new experiences and interpersonal growth.


----------



## pied vert

RestrictedSoul said:


> watched a movie with a group of friends
> went to the beach with a group of friends
> had a boyfriend
> first break-up
> cuddled with him
> had a romantic nighttime walk with him
> went to a nightclub with friends
> danced with a guy (the boyfriend)
> tried to defend my unpopular opinion in a debate
> facing my fear of intimacy
> felt comfortable with presenting in front of the class
> told a professor what has been going on with me
> faced my fear of being late to class
> told someone how I actually feel about him
> developing my own joking style
> corrected a professor and improved my speaking ability
> pet animals
> went on a long trip with a group of classmates
> was myself on the trip
> lived in a house with strangers and away from home
> shared my music with my classmates
> helped organize a music festival
> had to try to recruit vendors by myself for the music festival, approaching strangers by myself and asking them to join basically
> driving myself to school in the mornings
> asking for help when I need it
> forgiving my father, making peace with him
> 
> A lot of new experiences and interpersonal growth.


wow. I don't know you but I'm very proud. sounds like this was the right thread for you :clap

Me:


Came home past 12am, and even past 1am, in spite of my parents' threats of what they were going to do to me (more than once :b)
A few people told me I'm a good dancer.
If I were to think seriously about what I looked like dancing that day, I'd probably be horrified and embarrassed. But I did a decent amount of it and had a lot of fun, and then later that night, when there was another band of some older men and no one was on the dance floor, I literally just ran in and started dancing and watched the band stare at me, haha, without stopping (I want to try sober some time very very very much)
Slept over at a friend's house who lives by themselves (and not with their parents for once)
Had beer/wine (2 different occasions) in a public park
Saw a swan really close up 
Dating streak of 3 (possibly 4) dates over consecutive days
Started counting calories (using an app) for real
Felt unembarrassed to let my dates see certain ugly things about my body that I've always been terrified of revealing
lent a book to a friend (I've never trusted anyone before to do this, here goes...)


----------



## cybernaut

-Flew alone 5+ times to other countries (Cambodia, Thailand, Malaysia, Singapore, UAE)
-Bussed alone to another country 3 times 
-Made a human/in-person contact that I actually text or who at least texts me. It took going overseas just to gain such a person.


----------



## MisoGirl

Oh boy where do I start!? Lot's of firsts this year!
-First time going to a "public" school (aka first semester of college!)
-First date and kiss
-Fist time staying out past midnight, then 1, then 2 (latest record)
-First college party! (Last night, it was awesome!)
-First time long boarding
-First time watching Supernatural (LOVE IT!)
-First time asking a boy out (still hasn't realized I asked him out lol)

Lot's more that I can't remember right now. 2016 is turning out to be a great year for me!


----------



## pied vert

MisoGirl said:


> Oh boy where do I start!? Lot's of firsts this year!
> -First time going to a "public" school (aka first semester of college!)
> -First date and kiss
> -Fist time staying out past midnight, then 1, then 2 (latest record)
> -First college party! (Last night, it was awesome!)
> -First time long boarding
> -First time watching Supernatural (LOVE IT!)
> -First time asking a boy out (still hasn't realized I asked him out lol)
> 
> Lot's more that I can't remember right now. 2016 is turning out to be a great year for me!


Awww, happy for you :squeeze

Additions:


drunk-approached many strangers on the street to start conversations/flirt (including a circle of cops who were discussing business :b)
First time crushing on a friend.


----------



## mattmc

Great to hear about people getting to a better place with family. That is one big fish by the way. By far bigger than anything I've ever caught.

Haven't done much myself other than more writing.


----------



## Auntie Social

First time I was brave enough to check out a support group.


----------



## aquariusrising

-made first bed
I don't have anything else to say but praise GOD for the small things.


----------



## Ender

Hired by first contractor.


----------



## reliefseeker

1)Bought and played my new nintendo 3DS
2)Won tickets to attend my country's national day parade both actual day and preview for the first time

Not a big deal yeah i know


----------



## millenniumman75

My brother called me on my birthday - I can't remember the last time we talked on the phone. It's always a three-hour phone call. :lol

I had to apologize to my stepmom - I call her every week. She knows the deal about my brother. I swore up and down he'd forget my birthday, but he didn't! :banana


----------



## Perspicacious

Appeared on TV
Went to the Ministry of Higher Education building alone
Upgraded my phone
Vandalized an *******'s store
Inhaled butane (regretting it)
Spent a night out with old "friends"
Appeared drunk in a family gathering
Prank called a restaurant
Attended an illegal car show/gathering
Lost a potentially "real" friend


----------



## millenniumman75

Perspicacious said:


> Appeared on TV
> Went to the Ministry of Higher Education building alone
> Upgraded my phone
> Vandalized an *******'s store
> Inhaled butane (regretting it)
> Spent a night out with old "friends"
> Appeared drunk in a family gathering
> Prank called a restaurant
> Attended an illegal car show/gathering
> Lost a potentially "real" friend


You're only 17! :wife


----------



## Perspicacious

millenniumman75 said:


> You're only 17! :wife


I'm such a rebel, I know. 

Oh and, you can add my being accepted in a scholarship to study Electrical Engineering in the USA which I've just been informed about!!!! :grin2:


----------



## millenniumman75

Perspicacious said:


> I'm such a rebel, I know.
> 
> Oh and, you can add my being accepted in a scholarship to study Electrical Engineering in the USA which I've just been informed about!!!! :grin2:


 Now THAT gets three boogies :boogie :boogie :boogie
EE is a tough major - my cousin has a degree in that. I have one in Computer Science.


----------



## GhostlyWolf

Made a trust worthy friend that made me an anime body pillow.


----------



## AffinityWing

- Went to Las Vegas. I got to try a burger from Gordon Ramsay BurGR. 
Also went to a Cirque Du Soleil show in Vegas with my mom and it was life-changing. 
- Saw The Grand Canyon
- Tried mochi
- Took my first AP class
- Got through Speech
- Got a Brazilian wax 
- Fell out of love for the person I've had the strongest feelings for in my life (For the most part, though I'm still having quite a bit of them lingering..)
- Went on and quit Wellbutrin, because it was driving my anxiety bat****
- Got into some new shows/series
- Experienced serious heartbreak over a guy.
- Sleeping problems got alot worse, mostly because of my worsening paranoia.
- First time I've ever freaked out over my age this much and how it's finally sinking in I'm becoming an adult.


----------



## 84929

Today I got a car. Really nervous about it but i got it. Well actually my boyfriend got it for us. But I never owned anything. This would also help my credit score a lot.


----------



## come here

Perspicacious said:


> Vandalized an *******'s store
> Spent a night out with old "friends"
> Appeared drunk in a family gathering


you're fckin awesome, especially the last point!



VaderEL said:


> - Got a Brazilian wax
> - Fell out of love for the person I've had the strongest feelings for in my life (For the most part, though I'm still having quite a bit of them lingering..)
> - Experienced serious heartbreak over a guy.
> - Sleeping problems got alot worse, mostly because of my worsening paranoia.
> - First time I've ever freaked out over my age this much and how it's finally sinking in I'm becoming an adult.


I had the same experience when I turned 18 haha. Don't worry, you'll learn that the only thing you can do is enjoy every moment rather than wish you were something else like you did when you were younger 

how was the wax... I hope I never do that!


----------



## ActuallyBrittany

Since January - June :

- I attended a flea market alone.
- I attended a Italian festival with some people, listened to a band play and purchased some produce.
- I tried Mexican food for the first time.
- I went to an Art Festival, listened to some guy sing in front of a small crowd and looked at some art.
- I went to a coffee shop with a small group.
- I went to a thrift store alone, found some rad vintage clothing and joked with some people there.
- I posed on the hood of a car that looked like a transformer and took photo's. 
- I went out more often alone to restaurants. 
- I met and socialized more with others.
- I attended a Anxiety support group.
- I swung on the swings of a park alone while singing the lyrics to a grimes song and didn't care who saw me.
- I went to get my Palm read but didn't pay for it because she was too high, hahaha.
- I got contacted by an online art magazine and was asked to do something for them but declined. (just wasn't interested.)
- I went to a sports bar to meet up with some people, but was denied entry because I forgot my I.D (at least i tried ?) , then I got locked in a subway (train) with the person I was with and later thought that we boarded the wrong subway and would go into the ocean (_longggggg story_) and the person I was with thought it was hilarious. !!!
- I stayed out until 10 pm wandering the streets and admiring the nightlife. 
- I walked to the emergency room at night and on the way witnessed a police bust.
- I engaged in a forty minute snowball fight with a neighbor.
- I started taking more pictures of myself at landmarks.
- I danced like an idiot in front of a parked car that had music on and a lot of people saw me. (no i don't do drugs)
- I was more assertive with others.

Ugh, naturally it was a struggle to leave my comfort zone but I have no regrets of course. Eh, well I wish I could have went to more festivals but I was too busy with school work or I got sick. 
That's all for now. :smile2:


----------



## pied vert

^^^^ good for you girl!

I wasn't going to do this any more because I felt like I wasn't getting anything out of my new habit of sponging up any newness I can, but I think I'm starting to get back on track with that, and this genuinely makes me feel good to remember, so here it is.

Since the last time I posted (beg. June - end July):


Had a caterpillar crawl across me. It was so fuzzy and cute. Has helped me get over a bulk of my fear of bugs.
_Just tonight_ I am about to host my first Couchsurfing guest (my parents aren't at home and I am totally sneaking it )
Slept butt naked with someone
Sex with the same cutie pie multiple times (instead of strangers)
Had a true one night stand without even ever texting back the person (maybe a little mean....)
Peed while my friend stood by in the same bathroom (we took turns)
Peed at the same time on the same toilet with my other friend :b
Danced til my feet were sore as f-k
Made friends at a dance club
Got myself in a video/photo at a club
Wore a bright, obvious wig in public (actually at a dance club - always wanted to do that)
Drank beer in public while walking around (did not get stopped by cops!)
Made the first move to kiss a girl
Made the first move to kiss a boy
Sat in a hot tub with a boy
Got actually high this time off of weed (and I think we overdosed a little... not pleasant)
Drank in a washroom stall
Drank straight vodka
Missed a concert I paid for (it was to have sex so it was all good)
Farted while I was having sex and I didn't care. We both just laughed at it and continued.
Farted in bed with someone else.... multiple times... in the morning when he was sleeping(?) :shock .. my reaction was doubly embarrassing
Had a girl crush on me (I think this was the first time...)
Woke up without remembering how I got there
Woke up in a love-sandwich between two amazing people!
Had two very attractive guys want a 3some with me.
Drove with just me and my estranged sister and had a convo with her in the car
Bought my sister a birthday gift (this is me trying)
Orgasmed for the first time from frontal ...
Snuck a guy into my basement to sleep in my house
Slept in the same bed as a male _friend_
Had a bouncer flirt with me
Went to a dingy tavern by myself with a dingy band playing and only 2 others around ~12am
Had my credit card bill go into the thousands
Took a roadtrip with friends (not too far though)
Got my first paycheck from a full-time job
Spent the entire weekend away from home (without planning on it prior) sleeping at various people's houses
Attended SAS group meetups
Paid for a fortune telling
Drank at a beach
Danced to live jazz
Started learning harmonica
Watched airplanes at a park by the airport
Got my first full-time job
Made food for my office


----------



## UltraShy

Bought a house, just like a real adult. As opposed to living in my childhood home into middle-age.


----------



## McFly

@*pied vert* Do any of these things cause anxiety for you? You sound like an interesting person, and tbh all these accomplishments are inspiring.


----------



## apple89

2016 firsts:

-made out with a fireman

-got my first hotel room by myself 

-bought victorias secret pjs

-got a birthday present for a co-worker


----------



## anita3marie

minimized said:


> Welp, my life is a failure.


What would you like to place on your accomplishment list?

Sent from my SM-N920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

apple89 said:


> 2016 firsts:
> 
> -made out with a fireman
> 
> -got my first hotel room by myself
> 
> -bought victorias secret pjs
> 
> -got a birthday present for a co-worker


Not bad


----------



## PocketoAlice

~ Made my first full outfit from scratch and wore it out. 
~ Went to drink with a group of strangers (awkward but fun night). 
~ Made a call to my doctor on my own. 
~ Made an online dating profile.
~ Went on a date (currently still dating said person). 
~ Went on a ferry. 
~ Took a train by myself across state. 
~ Told my parents that despite respecting their religion, I don't follow it myself.


----------



## pied vert

PocketoAlice said:


> ~ Made my first full outfit from scratch and wore it out.
> ~ Went to drink with a group of strangers (awkward but fun night).
> ~ Made a call to my doctor on my own.
> ~ Made an online dating profile.
> ~ Went on a date (currently still dating said person).
> ~ Went on a ferry.
> ~ Took a train by myself across state.
> ~ Told my parents that despite respecting their religion, I don't follow it myself.


those are huge. I don't know you but I feel pride, really 



apple89 said:


> 2016 firsts:
> 
> -made out with a fireman
> 
> -got my first hotel room by myself
> 
> -bought victorias secret pjs
> 
> -got a birthday present for a co-worker


Love the first three!


----------



## pied vert

McFly said:


> @*pied vert* Do any of these things cause anxiety for you? You sound like an interesting person, and tbh all these accomplishments are inspiring.


thank you mr. marty!

I'm very far from interesting but I thought that if I do interesting-people things it might rub off on me. You know, like, next I want to spend a night in jail, maybe I'll become tougher.

A lot of these things I felt shy about, in the sense that I couldn't push myself to be more talkative/open while I was doing them, but doing the things themselves caused no anxiety at all for me. As in, nothing comes to mind for me to say... I'm guessing that comes from shyness. I hope not stupidity. Other times, when I'm not feeling shy to talk, I chat up a storm. These things are always much more fun when I can do that.


----------



## minimized

anita3marie said:


> What would you like to place on your accomplishment list?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920R4 using Tapatalk


Any good thing... things that normal people experience like love and success and adventure. Things that I wasn't designed for.


----------



## McFly

pied vert said:


> thank you mr. marty!
> 
> I'm very far from interesting but I thought that if I do interesting-people things it might rub off on me. You know, like, next I want to spend a night in jail, maybe I'll become tougher.
> 
> A lot of these things I felt shy about, in the sense that I couldn't push myself to be more talkative/open while I was doing them, but doing the things themselves caused no anxiety at all for me. As in, nothing comes to mind for me to say... I'm guessing that comes from shyness. I hope not stupidity. Other times, when I'm not feeling shy to talk, I chat up a storm. These things are always much more fun when I can do that.


Hey you're welcome. And don't go to jail, maybe try a mosh pit instead .

Its quite a lot of accomplishments, if they matter to you as something you've always wanted to try then being on a roll achieving them is good for you. That's hard for me to understand about not being anxious when doing certain things, I guess you're doing very well in beating SA and turning off the thinking that prevents us from trying things we've always wanted to do.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

Firsts? The things of 2016 have been done before. Nothing is new.


----------



## Kevin001

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> Firsts? The things of 2016 have been done before. Nothing is new.


You talked to me for the first time. :grin2: I think, lol.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

Kevin001 said:


> You talked to me for the first time. :grin2: I think, lol.


Haha. That is true Kevin, my dear. This is the first year that I have ever talked to you. Good point and cheers!


----------



## bad baby

@pied vert you go girl! this thread is full of awesomeness + inspiration 

most of my firsts this year involve travelling, alone and with company. but a few memorable ones:

-wore a yukata
-sang karaoke, loudly and badly, in a bar
-made true friends since college

that last one is especially significant to me. in a way - and i feel kinda egotistical saying this, but - i feel like i might have influenced one friend's life/future plans. it's a strange magical feeling, after many years of coming and going barely scraping anyone else's life.

starting a new adventure soon. i'm so excited


----------



## QuietLabrador19

I went on holiday abroad alone

Went on a plane and stayed in hotels by myself

Went to a restaurant by myself

Went swimming and got changed in a changing room by myself


----------



## CalvinCandie

-Worked for the first time. 
-Went to a comic con that helped me get over my fear of crowds
-Started driving again
-Started walking on the sidewalks of busy highways
-Quit playing so many video games.
-Started therapy again
-Decided to stop being friends with toxic people
-Told my dad about my social anxiety (it went well)


----------



## Absence of Words

-got a (long-distance) boyfriend
-went on big scary rollercoasters
-started taking medication for my social anxiety
-swallowed whole pills without gagging and spitting water everywhere
-took summer classes


----------



## EmyMax

Besides getting a new job (which I really love) and working on a novel, I haven't really done anything special.


----------



## pied vert

EmyMax said:


> Besides getting a new job (which I really love) and working on a novel, I haven't really done anything special.


Those two are really impressive and significant though.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

- Played games on Ultra graphics @60fps 8) (Never had a strong pc or a console before)
- Did some fetish thing that I'm embarrassed to say
- Lost 10kg (some of the weight loss took place in 2015 though)

Can't think of anything else atm


----------



## pied vert

McFly said:


> @*pied vert* Do any of these things cause anxiety for you?


I know Mr Mcfly is not here anymore  but I actually thought of a new response to this.

It's not that anxiety isn't a threat when it comes to doing things (for me) ... it is actually probably very true that if I did what I used to do, which is think about all the ways something could go wrong, or of all the things that have gone wrong, then I would die of shame, and despite what I'm about to say, these devil-thoughts do possess me frequently enough. There is probably a level of strength that permits you to "embrace" these thoughts or fight them, overcome them, etc. but personally I don't see the point to it. I just choose not to entertain them. I don't let them gain any traction in my head. 
The final outcome of fighting these thoughts would probably be to reach a point where they don't serve any use to you to think about them, where you realize they're irrelevant or unhelpful, so you don't think them anymore. I think you can bypass this painful effort by just going without the thoughts and seeing how you fare. When I do that, I realize on my own afterwards that I really could not have usefully tried to predict anything in the first place, and that in any case, all that mattered was that I had fun. 
Because, to be honest, if I did entertain anxious thoughts, I wouldn't be able to fairly brush them off: saying "nothing bad will happen" is not guaranteed to be true ... something bad really could happen. Saying "it won't be the end of the world" is missing the point, because if something bad _did_ happen, it probably would feel bad at least to a degree and any degree is unfavorable.
In my experience, anxious thoughts have a tendency to present very real threats to me, so they fool me into thinking that they're due some thought.

But I just don't think about them and live my life, because the worst thing about something bad happening (like in a scary movie, for example) is the premonition of it, rather than the event itself. At least the events themselves are quick and dirty whereas thoughts drag on. I heard somebody say: "I'd rather get an ***-whooping and be sent to the hospital than get my heart broken." That's what I've been living by. It's not even something I had to convince myself to live by, this approach to living just logically took over from my previous way of living and failing at it.

I was thinking about this because yesterday, my office had their yearly summer outing, where we played a mild competitive sport (human foosball, a lot of fun). I am really horrible at sports, and to think that I was going to be performing with a bunch of folks much older than me, whose office I joined recently as an intern, and who don't really know me...
I was in the second last team to go up, and I kept watching good teams one after the other before me. It was making my heart beat, more and more, but every time I felt that anxiety becoming louder, I just shifted gears and put a smile on my face (faking a smile is a great way to fool yourself into thinking you're ok). I ended up playing, not doing very well, and forgetting about it almost instantly. Everyone was nice to me afterwards, and I even went out for drinks with 3 of them after the whole thing was over. A few very cool people. One of them came up to me this morning and said "Hey... how's it going? Good hang!" etc.
It was nothing life-changingly good (or maybe it was, small things have a way of amounting to a lot), but it was just another moment in my hopefully happy and healthy life. It worked out. It was probably the most anxious I've felt in a while, which is why I thought of this question.


----------



## TheQuestion42

Today, thanks to CBT, going out of my comfort zone and the support of nice people I had my first natural conversation in almost 3 years: a full half hour in which I didn't care about what to say and just went with the flow. Now I know recovery is possible if you are ready to suspend your fears and find nice enough people to forget your awkwardness and lend you a hand.


----------



## hevydevy

Had a sugar daddy and swam in water that was more than 10 ft deep.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

First time a girl found out about me liking her. Was scary...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sad1231234

Ordered some fast food


----------



## Hope93

Okay so the "firsts" of 2016 have been: 

- asking for help for my SA. 
- Going out alone. 
- Going to an interview alone. 
- Going to an interview with an interview panel of 3 people. 
- Going to a SA meet up on my own. 
- Introducing myself to strangers. 
- Asking a question in a group activity, during an event. 
- Taking part in a SA coaching event. 
- Facing my fear and anxiety when calling people on the phone. 
- Texting the samaritans during a low mood. 
- Going to the park alone. 
- Going into a coffee shop alone. 
- Going to the head office of an organisation for an interview.
- Going out with two people I did not know. 
- Going for a free haircut as a model and being observed by a whole class of hairdressing trainees. 
- Going out with a group of 5 girls even if I wasn t feeling up for it. 
- Going to a 3 day training course, even though I was nervous that I didn't know anyone. 
- Introduced myself talking slowly. 
-Went to my second day of training even though I had broken up with my boyfriend. 
- Meeting someone new and going to dinner with them. 
- Going to the gym alone, overcoming my social anxiety. 
- Phoning people. 
- Facing client appointments alone. 
- Overcoming my social anxiety by sticking with my job. 
- Going to work in a place I didn t know anyone on my first day at work, having to deal with the unexpected. 
- Going to a training event on my own. 


I will defo update every now and then.


----------



## Findedeux

Went on a couple of dates with an awesome girl.

Shared a great kiss at the end of date number two.

Am keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## pied vert

TheQuestion42 said:


> Today, thanks to CBT, going out of my comfort zone and the support of nice people I had my first natural conversation in almost 3 years: a full half hour in which I didn't care about what to say and just went with the flow. Now I know recovery is possible if you are ready to suspend your fears and find nice enough people to forget your awkwardness and lend you a hand.


hell yeah! I find that people can be so kind, so understanding. 
"didn't care about what to say and just went with the flow" - I think this is the biggest step in getting over SA. once you do this and realize you're still alive at the end, it propels all the rest of your progress. :high5


----------



## strenger

Damn @Pied_vert, you are doing so much it actually makes me feel a little bit bad. I can barely find enough strength to go for a walk in the park in the weekends. It's great to see someone getting over SA though, congratulations!


----------



## Emzoid

You guys are doing awesome! My firsts for 2016, that l can recall:
- tried a pilates class (only me and instructor so more pressure on me!)
- attended a cuddle party 
- just generally being around mostly random people most weekends at random events and talking a little bit to people, when l used to avoid interaction situations altogether. 

I actually feel better and happier when interacting a little too, which l'm recognising


----------



## xxDark Horse

-Went and lived in the college dorms for the first time this August

-Moved to a different city 

-Cold approached a random girl on the street for the first time. Okay it was more like, stopping her and asking for the time because I was pretending my phone was dead. It's baby steps though...


----------



## LimePenguin

* First driving lesson
* Passed driving theory test first time
* First holiday abroad alone (and in a country where English isn't commonly spoken)
* First time to meet estranged members of my family (who also don't speak much English, not the same country as above)
* New job
* First studio flat
* First date in 5 years
* First time to speak in front of people and on camera


heh... it's been a hell of a year! However while it sounds like it's going well, I did sadly lose some friends this year. Some refuse to meet up or respond to messages. But I'm happy with my progress and I'll just have to move on and find new friends (easier said than done however).


----------



## pied vert

Findedeux said:


> Went on a couple of dates with an awesome girl.
> 
> Shared a great kiss at the end of date number two.
> 
> Am keeping my fingers crossed.


The strangest thing to think about is that it's all you. Sure your relationship may be special, but you're making it special... And whatever happens with this girl you know you've got that in you now... I still don't think I've wrapped my head around this myself though :b



LimePenguin said:


> heh... it's been a hell of a year! However while it sounds like it's going well, I did sadly lose some friends this year. Some refuse to meet up or respond to messages. But I'm happy with my progress and I'll just have to move on and find new friends (easier said than done however).


Easier done when you can say it first though 
Yeah, losses are hard as fck. Happy you've got a healthy mindset about it.


----------



## Friendonkey

Had sex for the first time.

Had my first kiss.

Those are the two major ones.


----------



## Genos

I failed my driving test for the first time
and the second time
and probably the third time next month
:sigh


----------



## shadowcat129

I e-mailed a girl that I have a crush on at work and invited her to go to a movie in October with a few of us from work.


----------



## skys

Started driving.
Started living alone


----------



## Kiara93

Only one: understand who I am and what I really want....
and I'm still in progress..


----------



## sad1231234

Asked a question to a random person in public


----------



## Abhorsen

Hmm let's see:

- Went to a gay nightclub
- First date in 3 years
- First kiss in 2 years
- Big freelance job
- Got fit
- First real job
- Made a breakthrough in my SA therapy
- started therapy for PCOS
- First time wearing a strappy top (believe me, it's a big deal, for 26 years I covered my back because of acne)
- Started feeling confident instead of hopeless
- Hiked the entire coast of an island
- Found courage to phone a dentist to fix my tooth
- Saved a runaway dog
- Made two friends 

...and had sex after 2 years *thumbs up*


----------



## Overdrive

-my first vinyl release
-my first synth

well, my life is pretty empty compare to some SAS users.


----------



## pied vert

Abhorsen said:


> Hmm let's see:
> 
> - Went to a gay nightclub
> - First date in 3 years
> - First kiss in 2 years
> - Big freelance job
> - Got fit
> - First real job
> - Made a breakthrough in my SA therapy
> - started therapy for PCOS
> - First time wearing a strappy top (believe me, it's a big deal, for 26 years I covered my back because of acne)
> - Started feeling confident instead of hopeless
> - Hiked the entire coast of an island
> - Found courage to phone a dentist to fix my tooth
> - Saved a runaway dog
> - Made two friends
> 
> ...and had sex after 2 years *thumbs up*


those are amazing. sounds like you are not just trying new things, but trying things specifically opposite to what you are habituated to. that's so hard. I completely get the high of being on that kind of streak though. :high5



Overdrive said:


> -my first vinyl release
> -my first synth
> 
> well, my life is pretty empty compare to some SAS users.


I think your life is quite special compared to anyone in general who doesn't make music. Is there a place we get to hear any, by the way?


----------



## 003

Didn't go outside for about 3 weeks (twice).
Accidentally lost hundreds of euros.

That's probably all my list.


----------



## Abhorsen

pied vert said:


> those are amazing. sounds like you are not just trying new things, but trying things specifically opposite to what you are habituated to. that's so hard. I completely get the high of being on that kind of streak though. :high5


Thank you!  I try and yes, it's super hard. Sometimes I wish I didn't miss some opportunities and got more things done, but this is a breakthrough after a year and a half of being almost lifeless.


----------



## Overdrive

pied vert said:


> I think your life is quite special compared to anyone in general who doesn't make music. Is there a place we get to hear any, by the way?


Yeah, i only got music in my life, which keeps me alive.
Yes, i've made a live in Paris 1 years ago with a friend :

__
https://soundcloud.com/transitional-state%2Flive-at-linternational


----------



## millenniumman75

* Emergency room visits (eye vitreous hemorrhage), numerous doctor visits and bills, yet am still able to keep up with work despite needing the time off.
* paid off $60,000 second mortgage my father left behind when he passed away
* bought new HVAC system in my house (after stalling for years)
* becoming more outgoing and less self-conscious.
* Stepped up to help my mother as her guardian (as I always do).
* Reached 12 years at my job.

There's more.....


----------



## SilentLyric

first girlfriend.


----------



## Eva1990

Woah that's a long list! That's pretty amazing.

As for me:

-Got my first qualified job
-Moved to a new city
-Living by myself
-Eating out in public by myself or with others (work colleagues)

Also some 'bad' firsts:
-My first panic attack


----------



## springbreeze1

If you haven't tried it yet, Propranolol can be effective for situational anxieties.

It's a rather mild medicine with relatively mild side effects. You may consult your shrink about this.



Eva1990 said:


> Woah that's a long list! That's pretty amazing.
> 
> As for me:
> 
> -Got my first qualified job
> -Moved to a new city
> -Living by myself
> -Eating out in public by myself or with others (work colleagues)
> 
> Also some 'bad' firsts:
> -My first panic attack


----------



## springbreeze1

First mental crisis in 14 years.


----------



## Eva1990

springbreeze1 said:


> If you haven't tried it yet, Propranolol can be effective for situational anxieties.
> 
> It's a rather mild medicine with relatively mild side effects. You may consult your shrink about this.


Okay, I might look into this. Thanks. Do you take it? Does it make you tired?
I take xanax sometimes in the mornings. That's about it.


----------



## springbreeze1

I tried it, and it worked for me. It made me calmer. But it interfered with running, heavily.

I also suspect I have ASD which it may not be of much help. I need to go to a shrink at some point.



Eva1990 said:


> Okay, I might look into this. Thanks. Do you take it? Does it make you tired?
> I take xanax sometimes in the mornings. That's about it.


----------



## anomnomnomaly

I picked up my violin again, and performed in front of an audience for the first time in about 8 years since I quit.


----------



## Barakiel

Played Earthbound, defeated Giygas, and I found myself in New York last June



anomnomnomaly said:


> I picked up my violin again, and performed in front of an audience for the first time in about 8 years since I quit.


nice!


----------



## 2Milk

- Acquired a motor vehicle. 
-Finally had the courage to buy something from the college food court.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Created a soundcloud account (but only uploaded two things that barely count as music,) also saw The Birthday Massacre live for the first time.

That's it.... My life is still an ongoing disaster.


----------



## Tabris

Got wasted (it doesn't take much) and have finally started trying to improve the way I look.


----------



## jrmuniz96

Damn, pied vert. Sounds like you're living the life. I worry a lot about my future bc right now SAD is really holding me back.

Sent from my SM-T550 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jermster91

Told my best friend that is a minor that I had feelings for him.


----------



## pied vert

jrmuniz96 said:


> Damn, pied vert. Sounds like you're living the life. I worry a lot about my future bc right now SAD is really holding me back.


if you're worried about me being an inhuman fun-eating machine, you can know I'm not  I had to kind of desperately search for a lot of these experiences and I learned from them but I still got my issues.


----------



## pied vert

Jermster91 said:


> Told my best friend that is a minor that I had feelings for him.


that's really cool of you. I think people are so afraid of liking minors it creeps me out more than the actual fact of liking a minor. it happens - some of them are very physically/emotionally developed.


----------



## Jermster91

pied vert said:


> that's really cool of you. I think people are so afraid of liking minors it creeps me out more than the actual fact of liking a minor. it happens - some of them are very physically/emotionally developed.


I certainly didn't start out liking him. The first year we were just friends that would either talk or play video game online. Then when he told me about his then girlfriend, now ex, this time lat year, I would get extremely stressed if not depressed whenever he would mention her. I asked for some advice or opinion on the matter and someone said that i might like him. Thinking about it now, I think I have a huge fear that one day he might think that I am not that important or interesting and replace me with someone else weather it be a guy or a girl..


----------



## pied vert

Jermster91 said:


> I certainly didn't start out liking him. The first year we were just friends that would either talk or play video game online. Then when he told me about his then girlfriend, now ex, this time lat year, I would get extremely stressed if not depressed whenever he would mention her. I asked for some advice or opinion on the matter and someone said that i might like him. Thinking about it now, I think I have a huge fear that one day he might think that I am not that important or interesting and replace me with someone else weather it be a guy or a girl..


God - I had/have a very similar problem.

If you're not sure whether you like him that way but you know you have strong affections for him / feel jealous of him having fun without you, he may actually just be your best friend. 
I had a best friend, someone I got along with like no one before. I felt wholly understood and had a lot of fun every time I saw him. With him flirting with me often, I started to wonder if I had feelings for him, because I'd want to see him a lot and I got jealous of him having other friends. Looking back, it is true that I wanted intimacy with him, but that is very natural for friendly love. Love means you want to be close, and friendly love is obviously possible. 
It's easy to get confused, so easy you cannot know how much until you look at it from an outside perspective. That's the fault of our education on what love is and when it's appropriate


----------



## jrmuniz96

Well you've made quite an outstanding amount of accomplishments and I admire you for that.

Sent from my SM-T550 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jermster91

pied vert said:


> God - I had/have a very similar problem.
> 
> If you're not sure whether you like him that way but you know you have strong affections for him / feel jealous of him having fun without you, he may actually be your best friend.
> I had a best friend, someone I got along with like no one before. I felt wholly understood and had a lot of fun every time I saw him. Him being a member of the gender I'm into, and him flirting with me often, I started to wonder if I had feelings for him, because I'd want to see him a lot and I got jealous of him having other friends. Looking back, it is true that I wanted intimacy with him, but that is very natural for friendly love. Love means you want to be close, and friendly love is obviously possible.
> It's easy to get confused, so easy you cannot know how much until you look at it from an outside perspective. That's the fault of our education on what love is and when it's appropriate.


I already do consider him my bet friend. He knows more about me than my family. I don't know if that is a good thing or a bad thing. There are certainly some things that I do keep from him,but overall, i do tell him most things. Someone else told me that because someone else told me that I may have feelings for him, that Idea has grown into me believing that. Who knows, I guess in the end it does not matter since he is straight.


----------



## AngstyTeenager

I felt like I've barely done anything. But I'll put down some of my firsts here. 
-- Got my braces removed! Straight teeth, at last. 
-- Went to therapy sessions for the first time, however I didn't connect with my therapist -- I'm going again soon, though! 
-- Joined this (Zombie apocalypse)roleplaying server, which although it is cheesy, makes me happy. It also has a community which is VERY welcoming. 
-- Started listening to music, and now I have my own music taste which went from poppy music to alternative music. Before this year, I never used to listen to music. I don't know WHY I didn't listen to music. Pro tip: Music can basically help you with everything. 
-- Started listening to ASMR, which does eventually calm down my anxiety. 
-- Started taking better care of myself, getting a professional haircut, grooming my eyebrows -- and I'm actually looking decent, and I've been getting compliments lately! (Although, acne sucks.)
-- Developed feelings for another person, actual feelings instead of just a 'crush,' which is big for me because I used to identify as asexual(I am TOTALLY not asexual.) and now I just basically have a crush on everyone I meet, but I HAVE feelings for this person. And they like me back! Although they're straight, which is confusing. But I'm apparently the only male they've ever felt attracted to/have feelings for, so I guess that's a first for them too? LOL.
-- Started being not as sensitive anymore, slowly getting over my past, although I'm really sensitive -- my anxiety has seemingly got worse and better at the same time, a confusing time for me. 
-- I had a panic attack whilst signing up for college, and I didn't sign up. I want to try again next year but I'm scared of people around my own age. :-(
-- I started understanding my feelings more in depth and most importantly, my anger issues and how bad I feel whenever I go out of my way to be polite to people -- I don't know why I feel this way. 
-- Became a vegetarian. Lost weight. Stopped drinking milk. I used to have around eight cups of milk a day. GROSS. I gag literally reading that. 
-- I think I've become more likeable. I've also started understanding feelings from others perspectives. I'm not as judgemental as I used to be. 
-- Got pills for my acne, stopped taking them because I'm a rebel and then my acne came back, and now I'm back on them again.
-- Overall, I think I've become more stable. I don't hallucinate anymore and I don't lash out as much anymore but I still have a few issues, but I'm trying to get over them!


----------



## The Library of Emma

only the good things...

2016

-i signed up here and developed a social circle for the first time in my life. i've never had this before. i've made connections, made some people laugh, risked being open, a lot of good things that were all new to me.

-i started seeing my therapist, and i've made a ridiculous amount of personal progress. i'm much more okay with myself than i used to be, and have made peace with some of the hardest things in my past that i have carried for years.

-subsequently i've come to a healthier mindset on romantic relationships and what they can and can't do.

-i've experienced a few really beautiful moments i want to remember.

-i've made progress on my schoolwork.

-i became an adult *cough cough*

-i'll be voting for the first time this year. better to consider it a blessing than a curse, i suppose.

-my 'general anxiety' levels are usually very low now.


----------



## xxDark Horse

*2016 Firsts*

-Moved to a different town for the first time. 
-Started college 
-Started living in the dorm rooms for the first time at the age of 21. 
-Made some friends with girls, never been friends with girls before. 
-Went to Chicago during the summer.
-Asked a girl on a date for the first time, she said no :'(
-Cold approached women for the first time. All I did was ask for the time though. 
-Read my poetry at the poetry club 
-Started posting vlogs on Youtube back in late February 
-My website was released in early 2016
-I cried a lot this year, first time iv'e cried in like 5 or 6 years.

I still have yet to accomplish having sex or getting into a relationship though :'(


----------



## Lyddie

2016: 

-Finished reading a novel within 5 days. 
-Started using this website and actually got over my anxiety to start posting instead of lurking.  
-First driving lessons with a driving instructor. 
-Felt truly stuck/lost in life, managed to climb out of it alone. 
-Started going for runs.
-Tried deep fried Ice Cream for the first time. 
-Girlfriend and I bought our first couch and a desk. 

And probably many more, haha.


----------



## pied vert

Lyddie said:


> 2016:
> 
> -Finished reading a novel within 5 days.
> -Started using this website and actually got over my anxiety to start posting instead of lurking.
> -First driving lessons with a driving instructor.
> -Felt truly stuck/lost in life, managed to climb out of it alone.
> -Started going for runs.
> -Tried deep fried Ice Cream for the first time.
> -Girlfriend and I bought our first couch and a desk.
> 
> And probably many more, haha.


yay.

ps. I like your signature a lot


----------



## seeking777

- Am in my first relationship :clap :yay and hopefully my last
- Had my first kiss, wasn't the greatest but yeah. 

Can't think of anything else right now. I will revisit this thread again.


----------



## trendyfool

--Moved in with my best friend, and have a living situation I'm happy with for the first time in a really long time
--Performed in drag for the first time
--Tried acting for basically the first time, in a musical theater intensive
--Starting learning how to code (Python)
--Was in a band for the first time (just a cover band, but still cool; we're playing in a show on Saturday)
--Started going to therapy sessions 
--Went to Spain and Portugal, first time outside the US or Canada since I was 10
--Went on a bike trip by myself for two weeks to the Oregon coast; the most I've ever had to rely on myself 
--Broke up with someone for the first time

not too bad I would say


----------



## pied vert

okay, maybe now is a helpful time for me to do this again!


saw a paid therapist for a first time (actually it wasn't paid - just a consultation. but still, I might go somewhere with this direction)
Sent a break-up text
Ran over $1000 in my credit card bill
Went dancing sober
Tried MDMA (not really - it wasn't enough)
Tried to transact a drug deal by myself
Told somebody I had feelings for them when I knew they weren't requited
Had my *** grabbed
Drove out to the lakeshore at sunrise to watch the sun come up (with my mom too)
Went to the beach by myself
Stayed at my office ALL night (9am - 8am the next day) to get the job done
Minor office crush (on David)
First work-related sorta-presentation
First proper halloween costume (yes, actually)
Sat on a street corner downtown at night where I got weird stares
Wore kind of outlandish makeup and fishnet stockings in public
Drove a friend to the airport in the middle of the night
Got my heart broken
Wrote a poem (yes, first attempt)
Bought a sketchpad
Masturbated in the bath!
Went to a concert of a band I actually (sort of) listen to
Had someone sing karaoke for me
Had someone play piano for me
Drove my family somewhere in my car
Cried in my mom's lap
Started (barely) playing around with basic music software
Slept with a friend
Threw a drink at someone (it was cause he dared me to though...)
Puked from drinking at a dance club
Puked at a stranger's house
Had a stranger ask me to "meet again at the same spot next week"
Actually corresponded with musicians that I have loved from a distance


----------



## pied vert

trendyfool said:


> --Moved in with my best friend, and have a living situation I'm happy with for the first time in a really long time
> --Performed in drag for the first time
> --Tried acting for basically the first time, in a musical theater intensive
> --Starting learning how to code (Python)
> --Was in a band for the first time (just a cover band, but still cool; we're playing in a show on Saturday)
> --Started going to therapy sessions
> --Went to Spain and Portugal, first time outside the US or Canada since I was 10
> --Went on a bike trip by myself for two weeks to the Oregon coast; the most I've ever had to rely on myself
> --Broke up with someone for the first time
> 
> not too bad I would say


wow. I want to be you.


----------



## quirkleturkle

- Graduated with my Bachelor's Degree
- Had my drawings shown in an art show
- Got my first job
- Applied for/got accepted into grad school
- Registered to vote and voted
- Ordered an alcoholic beverage at a restaurant
- Joined this forum (and this just so happens to be my very first post!)

Hm... that's about it, I guess. Those are the major ones that stand out anyhow. I'll come back and add more if I think of anything


----------



## SomeTosser

I asked for a girls number. It didn't work out in the end, but I don't feel any different. It took me a year to gain the nerve to do it. It will probably be a few years before I do that again though. Aside from that 2016 has been a completely typical year. I need to find a hobby lol


----------



## noydb

pied vert said:


> okay, maybe now is a helpful time for me to do this again!
> 
> 
> saw a paid therapist for a first time (actually it wasn't paid - just a consultation. but still, I might go somewhere with this direction)
> Sent a break-up text
> Ran over $1000 in my credit card bill
> Went dancing sober
> Tried MDMA (not really - it wasn't enough)
> Tried to transact a drug deal by myself
> Told somebody I had feelings for them when I knew they weren't requited
> Had my *** grabbed
> Drove out to the lakeshore at sunrise to watch the sun come up (with my mom too)
> Went to the beach by myself
> Stayed at my office ALL night (9am - 8am the next day) to get the job done
> Minor office crush (on David)
> First work-related sorta-presentation
> First proper halloween costume (yes, actually)
> Sat on a street corner downtown at night where I got weird stares
> Wore kind of outlandish makeup and fishnet stockings in public
> Drove a friend to the airport in the middle of the night
> Got my heart broken
> Wrote a poem (yes, first attempt)
> Bought a sketchpad
> Masturbated in the bath!
> Went to a concert of a band I actually (sort of) listen to
> Had someone sing karaoke for me
> Had someone play piano for me
> Drove my family somewhere in my car
> Cried in my mom's lap
> Started (barely) playing around with basic music software
> Slept with a friend
> Threw a drink at someone (it was cause he dared me to though...)
> Puked from drinking at a dance club
> Puked at a stranger's house
> Had a stranger ask me to "meet again at the same spot next week"
> Actually corresponded with musicians that I have loved from a distance


:clap You're awesome


----------



## pied vert

noydb said:


> :clap You're awesome


Because I puked where I shouldn't have?


----------



## noydb

pied vert said:


> Because I puked where I shouldn't have?


Hehe, yep. That was the most inspiring out of the list


----------



## pied vert

quirkleturkle said:


> - Graduated with my Bachelor's Degree
> - Had my drawings shown in an art show
> - Got my first job
> - Applied for/got accepted into grad school
> - Registered to vote and voted
> - Ordered an alcoholic beverage at a restaurant
> - Joined this forum (and this just so happens to be my very first post!)
> 
> Hm... that's about it, I guess. Those are the major ones that stand out anyhow. I'll come back and add more if I think of anything


Wow, those are very big and empowering ones. Welcome here


----------



## regimes

- first time i ever took a litter of kittens to animal control. not my finest first.  
- first time i ever tried vodka though! found out i love it.


----------



## naes

regimes said:


> - first time i ever took a litter of kittens to animal control. not my finest first.
> - first time i ever tried vodka though! found out i love it.


What does that equals sign mean? I've seen it as a bumper sticker on some people's cars.


----------



## regimes

naes said:


> What does that equals sign mean? I've seen it as a bumper sticker on some people's cars.


equality for the gay.

or in my case, bisexuals.


----------



## naes

regimes said:


> equality for the gay.
> 
> or in my case, bisexuals.


Oh ok. Thanks for replying


----------



## regimes

naes said:


> Oh ok. Thanks for replying


np


----------



## alwaysworthy

stood up for myself for the first time and got rid of a toxic relationship


----------



## butterskenny

- Was finally able to do a business call for Yearbook Class (My first stranger phone call!)
- Joined two forums! 
- Made new friends outside of my comfort zone
- Replied to a Youtube comment without any issue
- Accepted my situation and location (I had a rough move)
- Gotten over toxic thinking about myself
- Ordered food at 10 different restaurants 
- Opened up to my classmates more


----------



## uga1992

I'm 24 and paying my own rent and most of my own bills for the first time (the only thing my mom still pays is health insurance but I still have more two years of that anyways)


----------



## relm1

I had so many successes this year! I called a girl and actually wanted to for the first time in my life, I gave multiple speeches, I joined a yoga group, I was friendly to the men and women in the class! I never thought I would do all of this at the start of 2016.


----------



## xxDark Horse

Not exactly a first but I talked to 5 different women yesterday. 

Two during breakfast, one girl during art class, one girl I sat with during lunch, another girl before my afternoon class. I can actually do this! And it didn't even kill me! 


I already have plans to talk to more girls today.


But I have to watch out because I may be considered a player if I try to interact and flirt with every single woman since I go to a small school (2500 students, about 300 who live on campus)


----------



## Cam1

Just got my own 1 BR apartment
Finishing up EMT-B
Girlfriend
Virginity gone
Made a couple friends (through gf) and talk regularly to her family members 
Graduating from community college in December

None of this seemed possible a year ago, really. I was a ****ing mess. I still kinda am but I've got it under control and can hide my anxiety really well.


----------



## Ender

Passed my first kidney stone.


----------



## noydb

Ender said:


> Passed my first kidney stone.


Congrats!


----------



## AllieG

1. first musical (wicked is now one of my favorite things ever)
2. first time boiling an egg (my parents did everything for me growing up but feel free to judge me for this)
3. first time cooking (it was only once and I cooked enough rice to feed a whole village lol)
4. first time having a crush on someone irl (they were tiny crushes and went away quickly but at least now I know I can feel more than hate/indifference for people I meet lmao)
5. first time living away from home
6. first time in Iowa, Minnesota, Texas, Indiana, and Michigan
7. first time leaving the country (will be leaving next month for Ecuador)
8. first time living with roommates (I've had SO many)
9. first time using hand and power tools
10. first time feeling like I was part of a team

And so many other firsts. I'm gonna miss 2016. D:


----------



## pied vert

AllieG said:


> 1. first musical (wicked is now one of my favorite things ever)
> 2. first time boiling an egg (my parents did everything for me growing up but feel free to judge me for this)
> 3. first time cooking (it was only once and I cooked enough rice to feed a whole village lol)
> 4. first time having a crush on someone irl (they were tiny crushes and went away quickly but at least now I know I can feel more than hate/indifference for people I meet lmao)
> 5. first time living away from home
> 6. first time in Iowa, Minnesota, Texas, Indiana, and Michigan
> 7. first time leaving the country (will be leaving next month for Ecuador)
> 8. first time living with roommates (I've had SO many)
> 9. first time using hand and power tools
> 10. first time feeling like I was part of a team
> 
> And so many other firsts. I'm gonna miss 2016. D:


woooow, what will you be doing in Ecuador?
I've always wanted roommates...sometimes I feel like living with other people that aren't my family would help me grow YEARS. 
those sound so fantastic. I'm going to miss 2016 too, and that is my first time ever saying something like that about a year of my life. But with these firsts in place, I'm really excited to have an opportunity to grow more next year, I hope I do it.


----------



## pied vert

Cam1 said:


> Just got my own 1 BR apartment
> Finishing up EMT-B
> Girlfriend
> Virginity gone
> Made a couple friends (through gf) and talk regularly to her family members
> Graduating from community college in December
> 
> None of this seemed possible a year ago, really. I was a ****ing mess. I still kinda am but I've got it under control and can hide my anxiety really well.


Damn! this made me smile


----------



## pied vert

xxDark Horse said:


> Not exactly a first but I talked to 5 different women yesterday.
> 
> Two during breakfast, one girl during art class, one girl I sat with during lunch, another girl before my afternoon class. I can actually do this! And it didn't even kill me!
> 
> I already have plans to talk to more girls today.
> 
> But I have to watch out because I may be considered a player if I try to interact and flirt with every single woman since I go to a small school (2500 students, about 300 who live on campus)


Go you :squeeze


----------



## Ampata

holding down a real full-time adult-like job although all I wanna do is run from it.


----------



## AllieG

pied vert said:


> woooow, what will you be doing in Ecuador?
> I've always wanted roommates...sometimes I feel like living with other people that aren't my family would help me grow YEARS.
> those sound so fantastic. I'm going to miss 2016 too, and that is my first time ever saying something like that about a year of my life. But with these firsts in place, I'm really excited to have an opportunity to grow more next year, I hope I do it.


I am going to see family. : )

And yeah having roommates really gets you out of your comfort zone, I will tell you that much.


----------



## Calix64

First Job
Lost my Virginity


----------



## Eva1990

Spoke on the phone at work.
I NEVER make phone calls in public, let alone in a work situation. Serious phone phobia.
I was shaking but I did it


----------



## TryingMara

Voted in a presidential election.
Was in an accident when I was the driver.
Served on a jury.


----------



## Astron92

Went to my first concert last week, and by myself too! It was fun, I'll definitely go again.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Paul

First all-talk meetup (not just watching and no games to distract) with a non-anxious group, on Sunday.


----------



## Robin Reese

Made my relationships better. Finally got over my anxiety of two years. Been strong. Faced a few things which needed to be sorted out. Waiting for 2017. Made two beautiful websites. http://http://www.azbirthdaywishes.com/ being my favourite one.


----------



## Robin Reese

:nerd: Made my relationships better. Finally got over my anxiety of two years. Been strong. Faced a few things which needed to be sorted out. Waiting for 2017. Made two beautiful websites. http://www.azbirthdaywishes.com/ being my favourite one.


----------



## Azazello

This year has been astonishingly empty, achievements wise, as I let my depression get out of hand. Still, I managed to go on my first ever cruise, visited Norway for the first time, tried whale meat, saw my first ever avalanche, assisted at a High Court hearing, qualified as a First Aider, went to Westminster Abbey (lived in London for over 20 years and never been there before), and played my first online multiplayer game. I'm sure there were a few more but I'm feeling so rotten at the moment I struggle to remember others (except for the romance part, which is a whole different kettle of fish). I have a few more firsts planned before the end of this year though, like travelling to the States for Xmas and New Year and maybe trying snowboarding (that's a big maybe).


----------



## millenniumman75

naes said:


> What does that equals sign mean? I've seen it as a bumper sticker on some people's cars.





regimes said:


> equality for the gay.
> 
> or in my case, bisexuals.





naes said:


> Oh ok. Thanks for replying


It's equal rights, period. It started out as more for women.


----------



## ghost dog

2016 was:

The first time I'd been to a wedding. The first time I've gotten blackout drunk. (both in the same day)

The first time I'd moved house since I was a toddler.

That's about it. Nothing to be proud of. Though later this month I will be living on my own for the first time. That will be a first, and it will be the first time I have full control of my life.

Maybe next year I'll manage a list as long as yours.


----------



## CallmeIshmael

First time I went on a big vacation to Cancun
First time RVing
First real job outside of the military
Creating a profile on here
First time building a 3d puzzle (heck yeah I'm proud of that)


----------



## pied vert

Azazello said:


> This year has been astonishingly empty, achievements wise, as I let my depression get out of hand. Still, I managed to go on my first ever cruise, visited Norway for the first time, tried whale meat, saw my first ever avalanche, assisted at a High Court hearing, qualified as a First Aider, went to Westminster Abbey (lived in London for over 20 years and never been there before), and played my first online multiplayer game. I'm sure there were a few more but I'm feeling so rotten at the moment I struggle to remember others (except for the romance part, which is a whole different kettle of fish). I have a few more firsts planned before the end of this year though, like travelling to the States for Xmas and New Year and maybe trying snowboarding (that's a big maybe).


for an empty year, those are very significant events. What about them isn't enough to make you feel good? Is the bad romance blurring the good memories?


----------



## Azazello

Oh, no. Nothing like that. Basically, to stay on top of my depression I have to be pretty consistent in my activities. So, for example, I used to have a goal of doing something new every week, so I'd attend different lectures, visit exhibitions, travel, etc. Even if I missed a week or two it was still a pretty solid streak of achievements. In addition, I tried to stay pretty active sports wise, which also significantly improved my mood. 

However, since my Dad died, it kinda all went to ****. I'd shut myself off from everyone sometimes for months on end, waiting for my meltdown to pass; then, whilst things normalise, I'd try and force myself to do something to cheer myself up but the effect of it would get lost in the anxieties that preceded and immediately followed the event. So whilst those events were significant, they were largely overshadowed by ridiculously long periods of inactivity and darkness. Meaning that statistically speaking, I wasted about 95% of 2016. I am, however, working on getting myself back on track, so can't wait to answer this question next December.


----------



## pied vert

Paul said:


> First all-talk meetup (not just watching and no games to distract) with a non-anxious group, on Sunday.


Those are nerve-racking. How was it?


----------



## sandromeda

My first crush, like ever. Everyone's been joking that they thought that I was hormonally stunted or something LOL.


----------



## TheInvisibleHand

Time to put you back on my ignore list .


----------



## AllTheSame

~ For the first time in years, I feel like I have a career again. Not a job, a career, and a real chance to move up. I'm in a position now where my next promotion would not just be a bump up with a little raise, it would be life-changing, in so many ways

~ I have serious medical insurance that I can actually use, starting Jan 1st. Not Obamacare, serious medical coverage

~ Won tickets to one my favorite bands, took my son to the show, met them backstage, got autographed album art from them, got pics with them

~ Got over my crush. Something I'd been struggling with for the last couple of years. Meeting up, messing around, us sleeping together, her playing games, being manipulative, being afraid to commit. I'm finally done with her lol. Moving on. She's no good for me.


----------



## Losti

Hmmm I'll try look at this positively. 2016 achievements?

First time ever in my life I had paid holiday leave from an employer.

First overseas trip with a girl (ex now :frown2

First time ever in my life I asked an employer for more money. Fortunately it worked but took a very long time!

First year I've lived most of it independently.


----------



## xxDark Horse

sandromeda said:


> My first crush, like ever. Everyone's been joking that they thought that I was hormonally stunted or something LOL.


I had my first crush when I was 20.


----------



## millenniumman75

* Finally paid off my father's second mortgage
* Bought a new furnace
* Got a promotion
* Managed numerous repairs of car and house simultaneously and still got my work done.


----------



## Paul

First time playing pool, tonight.


----------



## Rains

Ordered coffee alone, and sat in a cafe alone to drink it. 
Got into photography; am more successful at it than I thought I'd be. 
That's about it when I take out the bad stuff.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55

* Worked out what I want to do with my life (hopefully).
* Expressed obvious interest in my crush (instead of hiding) and we actually went on a date.
* Solo Backpacked in eastern Europe.
* Went vegan and learnt alot how agriculture is destroying the planet.
*Got kicked out of a bar.
* Went clubbing in London and danced with strangers. 
* Discovered the Law of attraction.
* Had a friend stay at my house.
* Learnt how to paint a room.
* Had my first "plastic surgery"...lol had fillers put in to hide my eye bags.


----------



## SplendidBob

- First time I bought stuff from a slightly suspicious online pharmacy (that might not be a good thing though )
- First time I video chatted with someone online
- First time I dipped under 200lbs (even as a baby I weighed more than that).

Nothing too impressive (not in the areas I want to improve at anyway).



Paul said:


> First time playing pool, tonight.


Why hadn't you played before? How did it go? 



Rains said:


> Ordered coffee alone, and sat in a cafe alone to drink it.


That's a pretty decent exposure exercise  My daily interactions are so limited although I am trying to do gradual exposure I struggle with actually coming up with ideas. Definite line of exposure type stuff there though for me.

I should probably come up with a long list of things that make me anxious and work backwards or something.



Cool Ice Dude55 said:


> * Worked out what I want to do with my life (hopefully).
> * Expressed obvious interest in my crush (instead of hiding) and we actually went on a date.
> * Solo Backpacked in eastern Europe.
> * Went vegan and learnt alot how agriculture is destroying the planet.
> *Got kicked out of a bar.
> * Went clubbing in London and danced with strangers.
> * Discovered the Law of attraction.
> * Had a friend stay at my house.
> * Learnt how to paint a room.
> * Had my first "plastic surgery"...lol had fillers put in to hide my eye bags.


Some cool stuff in there, esp the being kicked out of the bar part  - care to elaborate?


----------



## Paul

splendidbob said:


> Why hadn't you played before? How did it go?


Probably because pool tables tend to be located in bars (which I've only been into twice before in my life, for bingo meetups where I was too anxious to try pool) and a game requires more than one person.

It went alright. I lost, but not quite as humiliatingly as expected considering my opponent had played before (though not a lot I guess). The guys at the other table occasionally screaming curses at each other out of nowhere were a bit disconcerting, and I bumped into someone but thankfully he didn't decide to beat me up.

In 30 or 40 more years I'll work up to actually drinking alcohol in a bar.


----------



## SplendidBob

Paul said:


> Probably because pool tables tend to be located in bars (which I've only been into twice before in my life, for bingo meetups where I was too anxious to try pool) and a game requires more than one person.


Heh, yeh there is that I guess .

It is a bit different over here, when I was a kid we used to go to snooker / pool halls and play, and they have small pool tables in country pubs and whatnot which children are allowed to go in (and parents will often play pool with their kids).



Paul said:


> It went alright. I lost, but not quite as humiliatingly as expected considering my opponent had played before (though not a lot I guess). The guys at the other table occasionally screaming curses at each other out of nowhere were a bit disconcerting, and I bumped into someone but thankfully he didn't decide to beat me up.
> 
> In 30 or 40 more years I'll work up to actually drinking alcohol in a bar.


. I imagine it would be absolutely impossible to win your first game of pool (unless you were playing someone else who had never played).

The people screaming curses probably isn't ideal for anxiety. Good on you for doing it, sounds like an activity with lots of possible anxiety stressors.


----------



## JustThisGuy

- Going to the movies alone.
- Going to an authentic Japanese sushi bar and grill. Novice: I asked the bartender for help. After asking for water. Lol. He was helpful.
- Going to an authentic Korean restaurant (BBQ, naturally). Novice: I asked for help by the server. He was not helpful. Lol.
- ^ Forced myself to learn chopstick usage in 10 minutes bc I was too embarrassed to ask for a fork and spoon. Other than not wanting to seem touristy, I just anxiety'd up.
- Flying alone.
- Traveling the most I've ever been away from home (2000+ miles).
- ^ "..." while alone.
- Going to Disneyland/California Adventure. Dual parks yet one place, pretty much.
- Signed up to a rehabilitation service to get a job. Currently being assigned. (Screw paycheck-pinching job agencies. They're never helpful.)
- Earlier this year I told my p-doc no to all pills. They were just beating me up. Half a dozen antidepressants and about a dozen other pills later, I was very different physically. I felt gross and awful.
- I was overweight. Pretty chubbers. I'm almost 5 pounds under 200lbs now.


----------



## Zozulya

- Going to a restaurant (not fast-food) alone (was pretty sad, but yeah)
- Invited someone for a beer
- Ordered something quite expensive online (last one was 5 years ago), but the whole process generated a lot of anxiety (returning faulty product twice in a row)
- First time entering into a luxury store and a hobby-related one.


----------



## pied vert

Zozulya said:


> - Going to a restaurant (not fast-food) alone (was pretty sad, but yeah)


this one is a very strange experience when you start, but it is one of the sweetest pleasures in my life now.
I just bring my ipod, a book, and my I-like-me-even-if-no-one-else-in-this-bar-does attitude.

good stuff :squeeze


----------



## pied vert

- Was a "hostess" at a fancy Christmas party with my friend, where I was paid to get drunk, flirt, dance, eat fancy, get pictures taken of me, and wear a flashy, short dress
- Took an odd job (and without knowing any of the details about it too)
- At the above event, the photographer asked me and my friend to be maybe in his next film :b
- Kissed a waiter, flirted with him in Portuguese !
- First house Christmas party (though this was not fun)
- My first goth concert, with new goth friends I met that same night
- Got free stuff from the bands
- Had a cute girl bartender think I was cute.
- Had a bartender try to set me up with her friend
- Had literally everyone in the above bar take an interest in me, including the adorable bartender with pink hair
- Danced by myself in front of an entire (intimate) room of people, and wasn't very good, but was ok with it ... everyone that I met there actually really liked me a lot. I convinced one man much older than me who was feeling shy to get up and dance, and he gave me a harmonica lesson later. I also convinced a girl a couple years younger than me who was beautiful but very neurotically shy to do the same. That was one of the best nights of my life.
- Cut my hair the shortest it's been in my life (a bob)
- Posted pictures and videos of myself online (this website)
- Bought a parrot as an impulse buy (my own money, without my mom's permission... she ended up being very pleased )
- Started keeping in touch with people on SAS
- Tried the blog thing on this site
- Started binge-eating really bad (it's gotten better now)
- My first big concert (Conor Oberst is the very 2nd one I've been to now, and I have dreamed of seeing him since I was 14) ... I also went by myself and afterward walked around the downtown square (Toronto's version of Times Square) sitting on the floor and crying to myself and feeling cold... I guess it wouldn't be a Conor Oberst concert without that :b)
- Went to a night club on my own, and danced the fck outta that dancefloor (also snuck in my own bottle of wine and drank it in plain sight where I did not get caught)
- Made friends with a DJ
- Made friends with a girl I met at a club
- Lay down on the dirty back-stage of a bar while music was played on the other side of the curtain, and fell asleep while the soundcheck guy played piano next to me
- Became a regular at a bar, where someone even noticed me and grew a distance-crush on me
- Dropped off a stranger I met at a bar to his house at 2am
- Went to a cafe to sketch in my book by myself
- Read an audiobook (all over the place, while walking, eating, lying down, biking, driving)
- Webcammed silently with a friend while at work
- Developed a really sexy office crush... on my boss...
- Had someone that I'm crazy about like me back (a lot, I think)
- Bumped into a couple in public who I once had a steamy one-night with :lol It was so trippy for someone like me to have that happen...a threesome of the past... it had me smiling for 15 minutes
- Went to a cathedral (many times now) and: listened to beautiful organ music, watched some baptisms, heard some sermons (I am not religious and never had exposure to Christianity, I just realized this year that I love Christian art)
- Had a philosophical debate (a little bit of one, I didn't participate that much) with someone at a bar
- Helped a friend who I had a crush on try to work out their problems with the person that they were really in love with even though it hurt
- Drove home very late at night in a snow storm drunk from another city to my house (yeah....I am not smart. I'm sorry about this.)
- Started seeing a paid therapist
- Started to believe that I may actually be attractive... and attractive to other people too...
- Went to multiple concerts in one night


I think that I've really learned this year that it is good fun to push boundaries, both that I set and that other people set (friends, FAMILY, legal authorities :b), and that it seems like I always come out alive as long as I use my instinct and my instinct for happiness as a guide.


----------



## pied vert

trendyfool said:


> --Moved in with my best friend, and have a living situation I'm happy with for the first time in a really long time
> --Performed in drag for the first time
> --Tried acting for basically the first time, in a musical theater intensive
> --Starting learning how to code (Python)
> --Was in a band for the first time (just a cover band, but still cool; we're playing in a show on Saturday)
> --Started going to therapy sessions
> --Went to Spain and Portugal, first time outside the US or Canada since I was 10
> --Went on a bike trip by myself for two weeks to the Oregon coast; the most I've ever had to rely on myself
> --Broke up with someone for the first time
> 
> not too bad I would say


those are fantastic


----------



## pied vert

JustThisGuy said:


> - Going to the movies alone.
> - Going to an authentic Japanese sushi bar and grill. Novice: I asked the bartender for help. After asking for water. Lol. He was helpful.
> - Going to an authentic Korean restaurant (BBQ, naturally). Novice: I asked for help by the server. He was not helpful. Lol.
> - ^ Forced myself to learn chopstick usage in 10 minutes bc I was too embarrassed to ask for a fork and spoon. Other than not wanting to seem touristy, I just anxiety'd up.
> - Flying alone.
> - Traveling the most I've ever been away from home (2000+ miles).
> - ^ "..." while alone.
> - Going to Disneyland/California Adventure. Dual parks yet one place, pretty much.
> - Signed up to a rehabilitation service to get a job. Currently being assigned. (Screw paycheck-pinching job agencies. They're never helpful.)
> - Earlier this year I told my p-doc no to all pills. They were just beating me up. Half a dozen antidepressants and about a dozen other pills later, I was very different physically. I felt gross and awful.
> - I was overweight. Pretty chubbers. I'm almost 5 pounds under 200lbs now.


those sound really healthy. :squeeze


----------



## JustThisGuy

pied vert said:


> - Was a "hostess" at a fancy Christmas party with my friend, where I was paid to get drunk, flirt, dance, eat fancy, get pictures taken of me, and wear a flashy, short dress
> - Took an odd job (and without knowing any of the details about it too)
> - At the above event, the photographer asked me and my friend to be maybe in his next film :b
> - Kissed a waiter, flirted with him in Portuguese !
> - First house Christmas party (though this was not fun)
> - My first goth concert, with new goth friends I met that same night
> - Got free stuff from the bands
> - Had a cute girl bartender think I was cute.
> - Had a bartender try to set me up with her friend
> - Had literally everyone in the above bar take an interest in me, including the adorable bartender with pink hair
> - Danced by myself in front of an entire (intimate) room of people, and wasn't very good, but was ok with it ... everyone that I met there actually really liked me a lot. I convinced one man much older than me who was feeling shy to get up and dance, and he gave me a harmonica lesson later. I also convinced a girl a couple years younger than me who was beautiful but very neurotically shy to do the same. That was one of the best nights of my life.
> - Cut my hair the shortest it's been in my life (a bob)
> - Posted pictures and videos of myself online (this website)
> - Bought a parrot as an impulse buy (my own money, without my mom's permission... she ended up being very pleased )
> - Started keeping in touch with people on SAS
> - Tried the blog thing on this site
> - Started binge-eating really bad (it's gotten better now)
> - My first big concert (Conor Oberst is the very 2nd one I've been to now, and I have dreamed of seeing him since I was 14) ... I also went by myself and afterward walked around the downtown square (Toronto's version of Times Square) sitting on the floor and crying to myself and feeling cold... I guess it wouldn't be a Conor Oberst concert without that :b)
> - Went to a night club on my own, and danced the fck outta that dancefloor (also snuck in my own bottle of wine and drank it in plain sight where I did not get caught)
> - Made friends with a DJ
> - Made friends with a girl I met at a club
> - Lay down on the dirty back-stage of a bar while music was played on the other side of the curtain, and fell asleep while the soundcheck guy played piano next to me
> - Became a regular at a bar, where someone even noticed me and grew a distance-crush on me
> - Dropped off a stranger I met at a bar to his house at 2am
> - Went to a cafe to sketch in my book by myself
> - Read an audiobook (all over the place, while walking, eating, lying down, biking, driving)
> - Webcammed silently with a friend while at work
> - Developed a really sexy office crush... on my boss...
> - Had someone that I'm crazy about like me back (a lot, I think)
> - Bumped into a couple in public who I once had a steamy one-night with :lol It was so trippy for someone like me to have that happen...a threesome of the past... it had me smiling for 15 minutes
> - Went to a cathedral (many times now) and: listened to beautiful organ music, watched some baptisms, heard some sermons (I am not religious and never had exposure to Christianity, I just realized this year that I love Christian art)
> - Had a philosophical debate (a little bit of one, I didn't participate that much) with someone at a bar
> - Helped a friend who I had a crush on try to work out their problems with the person that they were really in love with even though it hurt
> - Drove home very late at night in a snow storm drunk from another city to my house (yeah....I am not smart. I'm sorry about this.)
> - Started seeing a paid therapist
> - Started to believe that I may actually be attractive... and attractive to other people too...
> - Went to multiple concerts in one night
> 
> I think that I've really learned this year that it is good fun to push boundaries, both that I set and that other people set (friends, FAMILY, legal authorities :b), and that it seems like I always come out alive as long as I use my instinct and my instinct for happiness as a guide.


That's a pretty great year you've had, PiedVert. Sounds fulfilling. I mean, I don't even know how to read an audiobook.  I know what you meant. Just teasing a bit.

Question: the odd job. Followed by a *photographer asking you and your friend to be in his next film. Can you go into detail as to what that entailed? >

I just realized that I can add the blog thing on my list of triumphs. I'd not done that before. Made a couple of others. I still read peoples', but I'm just not sure what to put as a blog post anymore.

P.S. Careful with the bar scene. I get it, maybe some free drinks for a place that can make you feel like a free spirit, especially after said drinks. But taking that stranger home... Sketchy. I mean, even if you felt they were an acquaintance by the end of the night, still odd. Not gonna preach to you, promise. Just saying.

Wondering if your threesome friends had a mini argument after you both walked away. Not a negative towards you. Just maybe the guy had too much of a good time and he started smiling a lot, like you, and she started getting on him over it.


----------



## bewareofyou

- Graduated high school
- Started seeing a therapist, made good progress
- Started going to places alone
- Started keeping a journal and have written every day since I started
- Started seeing a career counselor
- Reconnected and became close with an old friend after 4 years
- Went on a lot of nighttime walks
- Drove my drunk friend and her boyfriend home at 2am (without a license because I'm stupid)
- Hung out with someone that I don't know very well
- Got invited to parties
- First job interview 
- Made quick conversation with a stranger
- Let someone hear me sing
- Got drunk for the first time
- Smoked weed
- Texted a stranger first as a favor for my friend


----------



## rosecolored

First time riding the bus since I was a kid
First time going to church alone
First time going to a bible study
I began studying Japanese
Went to a festival for the first time (I think)
First time having a full time job
Went to a Korean bbq restaurant
Probably some other things I can't remember


----------



## xxDark Horse

Went on my first date today, woohoo! 

I just met her on meetme and we decided to meet up at the local cafeteria so I don't really know if you would consider it a date, just more of an opportunity at getting to know each other. 

I was nervous as hell walking in, it's a long asss walk to the building where the food is located and all the way down i'm thinking, holy sht what if she thinks im ugly? what if she thinks i'm too short? 

My body was trembling a little bit as we were talking as a result of nerves but I think I did a decent job of coming up with things to say. I tried to make a remark about something, tried to ask questions. 

She was pretty nice and pretty talkative too. I just hope she liked me well enough to actually want to see me again and date. Apparently she has a lot of friends. 


I'm probably gonna go to bed paranoid now. lol


----------



## Persephone The Dread

xxDark Horse said:


> Went on my first date today, woohoo!
> 
> I just met her on meetme and we decided to meet up at the local cafeteria so I don't really know if you would consider it a date, just more of an opportunity at getting to know each other.
> 
> I was nervous as hell walking in, it's a long asss walk to the building where the food is located and all the way down i'm thinking, holy sht what if she thinks im ugly? what if she thinks i'm too short?
> 
> My body was trembling a little bit as we were talking as a result of nerves but I think I did a decent job of coming up with things to say. I tried to make a remark about something, tried to ask questions.
> 
> She was pretty nice and pretty talkative too. I just hope she liked me well enough to actually want to see me again and date. Apparently she has a lot of friends.
> 
> I'm probably gonna go to bed paranoid now. lol


I'm not sure what meetme is, but it's still a start, even if she doesn't like you maybe you could be friends and she could introduce you to her social circle? Can be a good way to meet more people.


----------



## KPanthera

Danced my *** off in front of at least 100 people right in front of an awesome latin fusion band. God it felt good but Im still sore, I went harrrd. and then when the bands were done, i got no less than three compliments. I've always been so self conscious, I've never managed to do that before. the fact that no one here speaks English doesn't help either, but i closed my eyes, pretended it was just me and the music, and went at it. gonna be a great memory.


----------



## JustThisGuy

JustThisGuy said:


> - Going to the movies alone (10 Cloverfield Lane).
> - Going to an authentic Japanese sushi bar and grill. Novice: I asked the bartender for help. After asking for water. Lol. He was helpful.
> - Going to an authentic Korean restaurant (BBQ, naturally). Novice: I asked for help by the server. He was not helpful. Lol.
> - ^ Forced myself to learn chopstick usage in 10 minutes bc I was too embarrassed to ask for a fork and spoon. Other than not wanting to seem touristy, I just anxiety'd up.
> - Flying alone.
> - Traveling the most I've ever been away from home (2000+ miles).
> - ^ "..." while alone.
> - Going to Disneyland/California Adventure. Dual parks yet one place, pretty much.
> - Signed up to a rehabilitation service to get a job. Currently being assigned. (Screw paycheck-pinching job agencies. They're never helpful.)
> - Earlier this year I told my p-doc no to all pills. They were just beating me up. Half a dozen antidepressants and about a dozen other pills later, I was very different physically. I felt gross and awful.
> - I was overweight. Pretty chubbers. I'm almost 5 pounds under 200lbs now, losing 50 pounds.


- First Chick-Fil-A. Delicious. Going to new restaurants has been helping, so a triumph to me.
- First Bojangles. Also delicious. [see above]
- Voted after 8 years.
- ^ Voted third party (L) for the first time. Kinda two firsts, but eh. It was really the voting that was the triumph.
- Love happened officially.


----------



## Kevin001

I need more 2017 firsts now.


----------



## missamr

2016-Kissed a guy on the lips for the first time though not in an ideal atmosphere or situation for me (the club) and got pretty drunk for the first and last time (only because I was with family members I trusted).


----------



## Bogus

2016:
- went on a long bike tour by myself (~700km, 10 days)
- approached a girl during the day
- approached many more girls during the day
- approached a girl during the day, brought her to my place, had sex with her and made her my girlfriend(frist one, too)
- tending to the house garden

2017:
- applied for a job (not a first time, but first time for about 10 years)
- went to the gym
- went to the gym on a fairly regular schedule
- went back to studying after ~4 years
- built something huge in my garden


----------

